# My layout in progress (Please excuse the mess)



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Well my layout is not quite to the point I had hoped it would be at this time but here it is. This is a 4x8 with a 4x4 L. Table cost under $15 dollars since it was built using all scrap items. There are three separate lines and one switch yard. All of the lines have sidings. As you can see in the pics I have done no land scaping. Also with the exception of the farm, mines, logging company and grain elevator have not completed much in the way of buildings. All of the track does run now. The outer line circles the complete L after going over the mountain (that required a 15r curve up the mountain). The smallest circle was built for Thomas to pull a log car and a coach. Any larger engine will never make it around the curve. The other circle has 18r curves. Two small mines in the mountain use N gauge track for the mine cars (yet to be built). There is also a small yard. This is powered separately from the three main lines.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Looks Great!
The wife peeped over my shoulder and thought that was my table! LOL

TRy using the postcard and display one of your images in the post.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

You have managed to do a lot in a small amount of space! Good job!


----------



## chessie14 (Jun 15, 2009)

Very mice, lots to stuff into a small space, kinda what i would like to do. Thanks for sharing gives me some great space saving ideas.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

cool stuff. your control board looks very intimidating


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

tankist said:


> cool stuff. your control board looks very intimidating


That control board is only temporary. I plan on making an organized one that has a diagram of the track. The control for each switch will be at the location on the diagram that matches that spot. Currently I just needed something to get up and going. I had a plan from the start but as you can see it grew quickly. The original plan only had the outer line and the inner loop near the farm. Next I thought this has to have a yard. Then my oldest started to like Thomas. Then I needed a place to store an extra few cars so a siding or two appeared.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*Looks good*

You are on your way to a great layout. I love the display case.










I see that we have some of the same rolling stock.


----------



## Brandon123 (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks Really Good! Keep Up The Good Work! I Have Too Discovered The Scrap Bin At The Local Menards. LOL


----------

